# anyone try l-tyrosine or l-theanine?



## livinginhell333

anyone try any of those for depression, i kno those help with dopamine. i'm also on a very low dose of abilify. 2.5 mg. and that is supppose to help with dopamine and serotonin a little, but i heard it also blocks some of the actions. being your own doctor is hard, but its easier to be your own doctor than someone else trying to figure you out and having no clue.


----------



## Synapse

L-Tyrosine helps about 40% of the time for DP for me. You also loose weight as it kills your appetite somewhat. It is said to be an amino acid used to build strength. Don't know about the other drug you mentioned.


----------



## Synapse

http://www.yourvitalhealth.com/drugalerts/da32.cfm

Full Text:

Lamictal is an anti-seizure drug that is now being prescribed for bi-polar depression. The precise mechanism of action by which it works is unknown. Lamictal has been prescribed for years for seizures and now is gaining popularity for use in severe cases of depression, inspite of the fact that it causes ?severe, potentially life-threatening rashes? in one out of every 500 patients to whom it is given and ?rare deaths have been reported.?

Most patients who receive this drug are not told of the severity of the risks, but are merely told to look out for any suspicious rashes. How could a rash be life-threatening anyway? The truth is that the rash is merely an outward manifestation of a toxic reaction that is causing tissue breakdown and death throughout the body. If the drug is not stopped immediately it will kill you.

Test tube studies suggest that Lamictal modulates the release of excitatory amino acids, (e.g., glutamate and aspartate) and may therefore boost the mood elevating neurohormones. Additionally, Lamictal has been found to be a weak inhibitor of the brain receptors for the calming neurohormone Serotonin. Both of these effects may result in elevated sense of mood.

The problem is that every time you take the drug you are playing Russian roulette. There is a safer more effective way to balance your neurohormones. Using the excitatory amino acid nutritional supplement L-Tyrosine. I would certainly not subject my patients to a 1 in 500 risk of developing a life-threatening side-effect. To cure the problem you have to find out what is causing the imbalance. I recommend testing your Neurohormones and then taking the appropriate nutritional building blocks necessary to restore the optimal balance. The body is the healer. It just needs you to feed it the building blocks.


----------



## gimpy34

Is this guy suggesting taking L-tyrosine in place of Lamictal for bipolar disorder? That is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. L-tyrosine does help with depression by providing the right balance of norepinpephrine and dopamine, but as far as I know it isn't a mood stabilizer. Mood enhancer, yes.

That being said, I have taken L-tyrosine and it is helpful for depression. It increases norepinephrine and dopamine, much like Wellbutrin. I found it to be like a milder Wellbutrin.

Abilify and anti-psychotics basically reduce the amount of dopamine. Most schizophrenics have dopamine levels through the roof which causes hallucinations. I was reading the other day how dopamine is the "social" neurotransmitter. People who suffer from depression that resembles sheer apathy and no motivation problably have low dopamine levels...which is probably why I felt like I had a lobotomy on Seroquel and Zyprexa because it was killing my dopamine. Depressives who are just sad and blue usually have something wrong with their serotonin levels.


----------



## champion4life

ROSE... what dose of L-Theanine do you take? and do you know if it is ok to take with prozac?


----------



## Johnny Dep

I've had some good experiences with l-tyrosine. Recently I tried a different brand and the new brand seemed to work better. I reread the label and found the new brand has B6 in it, the old one was just l-tyrosine. I wonder if its the B6 making a difference or something else, before I bought the cheapest brand I could find on the internet, now I'm using a more expensive version. Maybe the expensive one is better quality, who knows.


----------



## amjad.out

Went to an all night party and friends were passing around a euphoric enhancer to help us stay in the mood and party all night into the wee hours of the morning. And that it did! I tried other mood enhancers but they were not very effective.Trip2night is a great euphoric enhancer and worked wonders for me. It comes in a powdered form and mixes easily.


----------

